

Twitch mass-bans users, including partners, doesn't respond to questions - EdwardKent
http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/1r64e8/apology_official_twitch_response_to_controversy/

======
unclebucknasty
Personally defaming and harassing people? Following them offsite to social
media? Users go too far sometimes.

I understand being disappointed by a company's actions, but how about a little
perspective? There is a strange sense of entitlement that begins to set in
among some users, which causes them to see the company's slightest misstep as
some sort of grave injustice. There is always the option to stop using a
service. Instead they form angry mobs, attacking people personally? It's like
anything goes if a company upsets users/customers. Is it the powerlessness
these people feel IRL that drives them to these extremes?

And, when you look at the _real_ injustice in the world--that frequently goes
unchallenged--are emoticons on a forum really worthy of this level of
intensity?

